# Funeral Parlor Find



## kirk thomas (Sep 3, 2016)

This bike appears to be complete 1939 Corsair. The bike still has the flash on the tires when they where made. There cannot be many miles on this. The bike was found in the back closet at a local funeral parlor. I could not turn this one down. I am not sure what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## mike j (Sep 3, 2016)

Great find, appropriate color.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 3, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## Stickley (Sep 3, 2016)

I would give it the love it deserves!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 3, 2016)

Great bike, awesome find!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2016)

Ride the wheels off of it!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2016)

But whatever you do, dont list it on ebay for $599 BIN hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhHHhhahahaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2016)

headlight might be worth more than the bike....$$$


----------



## partsguy (Sep 3, 2016)

Might have come with a ghost rider!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice score! Bringing back from the dead....AWESOME!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 3, 2016)

Very nice Find buddy! She will clean up!


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 3, 2016)

Killer find!  

(see what I did there??)


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2016)

Not a columbia guy,but truly awesome find. Headlight is cool as all hell,handlebar button is killer!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2016)

How many folks have tried to just buy the light so far? I wouldn't sell this bike cheap because most will just buy it to rape the light off of it and move it down the line. It deserves better. V/r Shawn


----------



## rickyd (Sep 3, 2016)

Left by the family of a beautiful young girl who died from ------- it was her favorite thing and they displayed it at her funeral, then just could not bear to take it home it reminded them of her sooooo much.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> How many folks have tried to just buy the light so far? I wouldn't sell this bike cheap because most will just buy it to rape the light off of it and move it down the line. It deserves better. V/r Shawn




If she were mine, that light would not budge off that fender except for a light cleaning.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Maybe it can be put in a museum or something.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2016)

Haahhahaha! I just blew coffee out my nose!! Ahhhhhhbhhh


----------



## Duchess (Sep 3, 2016)

I'd want that because of the story behind it.


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 3, 2016)

This bike rides great like a new bike smooth. The tires are Fisk Deluxe and are soft and almost NOS, blew them up no cracks rode it around the driveway and parked it.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 3, 2016)

Great find even better story, a definite keeper! 

Todd


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 3, 2016)

kirk thomas said:


> The tires are Fisk Deluxe and are soft and almost NOS, blew them up no cracks rode it around the driveway and parked it.




old tires like this can be destroyed in a blink of an eye, even while sitting under low pressure. You might want to let most of the air out for now and change them to new tires if you want to ride it.


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2016)

Great story. Bike should be kept as a tribute to the girl. 



rickyd said:


> Left by the family of a beautiful young girl who died from ------- it was her favorite thing and they displayed it at her funeral, then just could not bear to take it home it reminded them of her sooooo much.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 3, 2016)

Great story, love the colors, detail and keep it.


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 3, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Maybe it can be put in a museum or something.



That's what this guy said!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 3, 2016)

Great colors on that bike. I would find a similar boys bike and put the bars and light on it. Perhaps you could try a TRM convertable tank for a killer ride.-Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2016)

Those colors are stunning and that's a top of the line light too!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 4, 2016)

What a nice find.would be even nicer if it stayed together and out of the hands of butchers.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 4, 2016)

Kirk, she gorgeous.
The pins are amazing. 
I've had my share of these ladies Westfields.  But the black with the white trim and red pins is amazing!
A little WD40 bath and a simple polishing compound & wax, and wala! 
But, as it sits a headturner. 
Great horn light too! That alone is a rare find.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Shawn Michael said:


> Great colors on that bike. I would find a similar boys bike and put the bars and light on it. Perhaps you could try a TRM convertable tank for a killer ride.-Shawn





Say what??? You would really dork up a nice original bike like that? Hopefully this is just a sick joke.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 4, 2016)

I agree keep the bike together in the girls memory and try to find out what her name was and her story.


----------



## catfish (Sep 4, 2016)

Too bad it didn't come with a photo of the girl. That would make a cool display.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 4, 2016)

Wait....is the girl story real? I dont think that was posted by the new owner...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Wait....is the girl story real? I dont think that was posted by the new owner...




You're right, it wasn't. Richyd posted a made up story about the bikes owner. Although it does sound very plausible.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 4, 2016)

great find, ride it like you stole it


----------



## rickyd (Sep 4, 2016)

I can come up with a pic too if you need one.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 4, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Left by the family of a beautiful young girl who died from ------- it was her favorite thing and they displayed it at her funeral, then just could not bear to take it home it reminded them of her sooooo much.





*I love this whisper of a story .....

...... patric*


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 4, 2016)

I have been waiting to find out how she died. Thanks guys!


----------



## COB (Sep 5, 2016)

Fell off the bike...


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice score, Kirk, Us Western New York guys find gems here a lot it seems. I foind this 34 Columbus badged /Westfield built bike this weekend. Hidding in an attic for 50yrs. Not as cool as yours. But it is fun to see there is still hidden gems


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 8, 2016)

I have decided to sell to a private collector that always keeps them complete as far as I know. I would like to thank everyone for looking. Thanks again.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 8, 2016)

kirk thomas said:


> I have decided to sell to a private collector that always keeps them complete as far as I know.



Sounds good, we wouldn't want the original owner rolling around in her grave.
Chris


----------



## Intense One (Sep 8, 2016)

You sure on the date as 1939?  I was thinking more like '37...wishing mine was as nice as yours!


----------



## Intense One (Sep 8, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> Sounds good, we wouldn't want the original owner rolling around in her grave.
> Chris



Amen!


----------



## None (Sep 9, 2016)

So awesome!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 9, 2016)

rickyd said:


> I can come up with a pic too if you need one.




I'd like to see a post mortem photo of the girl with her bike.  If one is not available does anyone know where she is buried?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2016)

I would name it,


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 358262 I would name it,


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2016)

Da dada da dant!
I can hear the George Thorogood now.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 7, 2016)

That "Darla Rae Lindt" post is hilarious!  This is what makes theCabe epic!  Thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 7, 2016)

*For you readers who contacted me
off the line with questions .....





 

Darla is just fine ...........*


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 6, 2016)

Darla is just fine!  LMAO....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2020)

Almost 4 years later this beauty is still being enjoyed in sunny SoCal. Except for a very light dusting and complete mechanical service, she has been left as-is. Well....I couldn't resist a perfectly matching rear carrier that recently popped up here for sale. It actually looks as if it came off this bike, even to the trained collector's eye. The @Joe Buffardi Handsome Devil is the cherry on top


----------



## Hammerhead (May 17, 2020)

That is AWESOME! Thank you @fordmike65  Did you or @kirk thomas ever get the real story of the bike? 
Hammerhead


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2020)

Excellent big guy!!


----------



## AndyA (May 17, 2020)

Somehow, I feel that we missed the chance for a Stephen King type book and movie. Remember "Christine?" Perhaps with the ghost of Darla Rae riding a flaming bike down Hoosier Street at midnight ripping the driver side doors off parked cars.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> That is AWESOME! Thank you @fordmike65  Did you or @kirk thomas ever get the real story of the bike?
> Hammerhead



@kirk thomas. Were you ever able to dig some info about this bike's history? Or is it better left undisturbed....?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 17, 2020)

That has to be the first bike found in a Funeral Parlor,Great story like to hear how you got it.


----------



## kirk thomas (May 18, 2020)

I did not find any back story on this. I found it on CL.
Thanks for the story I love it. It did come from a closed down Funeral Parlor it was hiding in the closet.
Thank, Kirk


----------



## HARPO (May 23, 2020)

Nice to see it was raised from the dead and being enjoyed!


----------

